# Manual or auto ?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought i would ask you lot for your input. 

Im really thinking about getting the new GTR but i hate autos. I have started a poll over on the GTR side but i guess they are going to be biased as there cars are autos + the fact im not asking the question about a Y pipe or warranty so i think they will all be confused! 


So i ask you lot, would you prefer a manual or auto GTR? Me personally i wont buy one because its not a manual. (o and its not RB) 

Poll is here - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147851-manual-gearbox-gtr.html

Thanks for any input.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I have always hated auto's and still do.
Ive owned about 60 odd cars and only 1 was an auto and I would never own another one.
In my opinion any R32 33 34 with an auto box is NOT a GTR anymore.

Anyway, The new R35 is a different car completely and to be honest Its my understanding they can be driven like the vw box ? (correct me if im mistaken / constant mesh ) OR like a sissy automatic that changes gear by itself .....although a bit better than a turbo 400 or powerglide but still an auto.
Have you driven a new R35 ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Have you driven a new R35 ?


Nope, but had plent of paddle shift cars in the past. 

In fact i have a Audi now that is manual and my mate has the same car but with the DTC i think it is gearbox. I think very simular to the GTR box that is a two clutch system that pre selects gears for rapid change. 

I have to say that the audi is impressive but we both prefer the manual. 

To be honest i dont care how good the flappy padle gearbox is in the new GTR. I would want a manual, end of. To me it puts me off buying one and it makes me wonder how many others it puts off buying one, hence asking for your votes also as the people with 32/33/34 i guess wont be biased against the GTR box.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I really am not sure at all how bothered I would be with it to be honest.
My only real experience of a performance automatic was a BMW CSL but i wasn't driving.
Gear changes were savage though 
I'd like to spend a week or two with one to see how I got on ...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Bajie said:


> I really am not sure at all how bothered I would be with it to be honest.
> My only real experience of a performance automatic was a BMW CSL but i wasn't driving.
> Gear changes were savage though
> I'd like to spend a week or two with one to see how I got on ...


click the link to the poll then mate, there is a option for "i would have to try both to decide" 

:wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matty, my biggest concern when ordering my car was the fact that it was auto. Obviously you know enough about the GR6 to understand that it's not like a conventional slush box. It's worst points are 1) coming up to roundabouts braking and then accelerating, it can falter & 2) even in manual, when decelerating, it will downshift if you don't want to or don't do it first.

It's biggest advantage is the uphift speed which you just won't achieve with a manual box. I fully understand what you're saying about things doing what you don't want it to but unfortunately that's progress. 

Having a semi-auto doesn't really bother me now, it suits the way I drive and its good points outweigh its bad ones. Try and get a drive in and R35 (RRR mode in manual) and you may change you opinions. Don't get me wrong, I like manual shift and if it was an option in any other performance car I was looking at it would be my first choice.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

auto's are for one legged men and women end of.

i dont feel in controll enough with a tip/auto, its just a shame they dont offer the 35 with a manual option, personally i think nissan dropped the ball there. its one of the reasons i prefer the 911 to the R35 as you can have a manual or a auto (if your a big girl)

@ glenn, i totally agree with you on the point of 32-33-34's with auto's are NOT gtr's anymore.

tib


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally I quite like the new R35's gearbox.
It's not really an auto box...It's a twin clutch DSG
It is very fast changing, You don't have to take your hands off the wheel.

....It's faster to drive fast...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Matty, my biggest concern when ordering my car was the fact that it was auto. Obviously you know enough about the GR6 to understand that it's not like a conventional slush box. It's worst points are 1) coming up to roundabouts braking and then accelerating, it can falter & 2) even in manual, when decelerating, it will downshift if you don't want to or don't do it first.
> 
> It's biggest advantage is the uphift speed which you just won't achieve with a manual box. I fully understand what you're saying about things doing what you don't want it to but unfortunately that's progress.
> 
> Having a semi-auto doesn't really bother me now, it suits the way I drive and its good points outweigh its bad ones. Try and get a drive in and R35 (RRR mode in manual) and you may change you opinions. Don't get me wrong, I like manual shift and if it was an option in any other performance car I was looking at it would be my first choice.



I appreaciate your view on things mate, you are one of very few that own a 35 and still speaks sence and dont mention Y pipe in every post LOL. 

My cousin has a 35 but im yet to have a play. 

Im worried tho mate, i have a well sorted 34 at the moment that does what i want it to. I would like a 35 and dont want to buy one and hate the car over the auto box. 

As stated before, i brought a RS6 and was worried that i would not like its paddle shift box. I spent a small fortune having teh box remapped with MTM but i was never happy with the results. 

Wish it was a manual and even ent down the route of fitting a Rs4 manual box but it could not take the power so that was soon cut short. 

Personally i think it would be a nice option for nissan to offer a manual box option on the GTR.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Matty, to be honest, I think you will be disappointed with the gearbox purely because you want ultimate control. You'll never get this, but as I said, you will get unmatched shift speed. Your R34 is a really nice car, if it doesn't have to go why swap or were you thinking of getting the R35 as well?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

mattysupra said:


> click the link to the poll then mate, there is a option for "i would have to try both to decide"
> 
> :wavey:


OK, dunnit.

I really think you should keep your 34 or at least spend some quality time with an R35 if possible before making a decision.
I think it depends on exactly how you want to use the car as well though.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Matty, to be honest, I think you will be disappointed with the gearbox purely because you want ultimate control. You'll never get this, but as I said, you will get unmatched shift speed. Your R34 is a really nice car, if it doesn't have to go why swap or were you thinking of getting the R35 as well?



LOL, i would love to keep both mate. But to be 100% honest i cant afford both anymore. I have had a year of getting my pants pulled down and double dipped mate. Gone are the days of having spare cash to blow on cars. I hope things improve this year and get back to how they used to be, i really have had a bad year in buisness. (its just made me feel sick thinking about how much i have been took for over the last 12 months) 

This is another reason why i want to make sure i make the right decision. If i was to sell my car and buy a gtr and then hate it, well i would of just sold a R34 that i dont think i could replace again. Dont get me wrong, there are other examples as good and maybe better than mine but what are the chances of me finding one? Or more so finding one that someone would want to sell to me!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Matty, I found myself in a similar situation where my earnings took a serious nosedive.
I got a good offer for my R32 so, in hindsight begrudgingly, let her go.
If you don't need to sell, don't.
I doubt I will be getting another GTR for a while.
I will probably go very old school in an E30 if I can find one of sound body and mind lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Bajie said:


> Matty, I found myself in a similar situation where my earnings took a serious nosedive.
> I got a good offer for my R32 so, in hindsight begrudgingly, let her go.
> If you don't need to sell, don't.
> I doubt I will be getting another GTR for a while.
> I will probably go very old school in an E30 if I can find one of sound body and mind lol


I dont need to sell mate. 

I do need to sell if i purchase a R35 GTR tho. 

Just dont want to do it and regreat it.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

There are autos and there are autos.

The R35 system is not the same as torque converter autos of old. Nor is it the same as a robotised manual. It is certainly quicker than a normal manual box.

I think that the box is an example of how modern cars are getting quicker and quicker though giving less mechanical feedback. Steering feel being the other area of note on modern cars.

I'm not a fan of DSG on the enjoyment front but I think it suits the R35 perfectly. The R35 is all about pace and speed. It's wrapped up in a package to put the power down in the best way and give the best corner speed etc. It is NOT about the fun factor first (that would be a Caterham/Atom type thing - but who wants to drive one of those to work everyday).

To my mind I could have one in the garage but I'd want a pure 'fun' car with a manual box which would probably NOT have powersteering, four seats or so much weight.


----------

